# Help..



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay I dunno if you can help me with my fursona but tell me everything you can about other donkey furs, donkeys in general. Also do some of you feel animal urges? I dont wanna go into detail of what urges I feel but I guess I can say urges such as wanting to make the noise of your fursona..outloud?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> Okay I dunno if you can help me with my fursona but tell me everything you can about other donkey furs, donkeys in general. Also do some of you feel animal urges? I dont wanna go into detail of what urges I feel but I guess I can say urges such as wanting to make the noise of your fursona..outloud?


I howl alot. Alot!


----------



## lyar (Sep 25, 2016)

You. Have. Urges. To. Make. Donkey sounds? I'm not gunna lie, that's a weird one. But to each their own.


RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> Also do some of you feel animal urges?


_Also people tend to forget that humans are technically "animals" too and that we have our own instincts/urges_


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 25, 2016)

Animal Urges... Yeah, as the poster above said, that's a strange one.  You're definitely not alone; stay around the internet and you'll meet people, lots of people.  It looks like you've already met some with this thread.  As for suppressing urges, the best thing you can do is to tell youself, "No," and separate yourself from whatever it may be that causes them, if anything.  I'm also assuming with my last statement that you don't really like the urges and it's bothering you.  If you don't care, ignore my advice.

As for other people that use a donkey as their fursona, I got nothing, sorry.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 25, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> Also do some of you feel animal urges? I dont wanna go into detail of what urges I feel but I guess I can say urges such as wanting to make the noise of your fursona..outloud?


My fursona looks like a kangaroo, but he can squeak, bark/whimper/whine (like a dog), and hiss (like a snake)... although, I don't plan to make those noises anytime now XD


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Sep 25, 2016)

lyar said:


> You. Have. Urges. To. Make. Donkey sounds? I'm not gunna lie, that's a weird one. But to each their own.
> 
> _Also people tend to forget that humans are technically "animals" too and that we have our own instincts/urges_



yes hawww >///< 


Shameful_Cole said:


> Animal Urges... Yeah, as the poster above said, that's a strange one.  You're definitely not alone; stay around the internet and you'll meet people, lots of people.  It looks like you've already met some with this thread.  As for suppressing urges, the best thing you can do is to tell youself, "No," and separate yourself from whatever it may be that causes them, if anything.  I'm also assuming with my last statement that you don't really like the urges and it's bothering you.  If you don't care, ignore my advice.
> 
> As for other people that use a donkey as their fursona, I got nothing, sorry.




They sometimes bother me when I wanna do it at bad times but yeah >//< the rest of the time I dont mind

So is it okay to bray and stuff at like furry cons?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

There are people in the BDSM community who engage in 'donkey play'
I know it sounds weird but it honestly doesn't have to be sexual.
You role play as a donkey. Get into that headspace. Normally with someone else, your handler, who also treats you as one to reinforce the headspace.
You can dress up as one with gear, though that isn't necessary.
So you get treated like a donkey. You get petted, treats, etc, depending on the comfort levels of you and your handler.

As far as making noise at conventions, go for it. It's not like others don't bark or whine like pups there anyways.
Just respect the earspace of other con-goers.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I howl alot. Alot!


That's a little bit weird, but okay.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's a little bit weird, but okay.


Better than a lot of alternatives.
I'm sure you'd agree


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Better than a lot of alternatives.
> I'm sure you'd agree


wut?


----------



## Zipline (Sep 25, 2016)

Go to a brony convention and become their god. They will understand you.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> wut?


In layman's terms, I'm certain you can think of far worse hobbies than howling like a wolf.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> In layman's terms, I'm certain you can think of far worse hobbies than howling like a wolf.


I would never even think about "howling" in public. So, I don't know why you think that I can think of far worse hobbies.
Don't know why you're coming at me for some reason.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I would never even think about "howling" in public. So, I don't know why you think that I can think of far worse hobbies.
> Don't know why you're coming at me for some reason.


Oh, come on.
You can't tell me you can't think of worse human behavior than howling.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Oh, come on.
> You can't tell me you can't think of worse human behavior than howling.


Dressing up in animal costumes in public is probably worse.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Dressing up in animal costumes in public is probably worse.


I was thinking of... less innocent... hobbies...


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 25, 2016)

I mean, yeah,


Prometheus_Fox said:


> I was thinking of... less innocent... hobbies...


But people dress up in costume in public all the time! It's called Times Square.

(Note that I have never been to New York)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I was thinking of... less innocent... hobbies...


Why tf did you come at me like that btw?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Why tf did you come at me like that btw?


If you really want to talk about it, send me a PM.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I mean, yeah,
> 
> But people dress up in costume in public all the time! It's called Times Square.
> 
> (Note that I have never been to New York)


Not just Times Square, but every time there is a celebration.
People dress up in interesting costumes for sports games, parades, St. Patrick's day, etc.

Dressing up as animals is arguably the oldest kind of costuming known to man.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 25, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> So is it okay to bray and stuff at like furry cons?


I've seen some strange pictures (as well as many normal ones) of the happenings at furcons.  I'm sure that there are times where that is perfectly acceptable.
That being said, I've never been to a con, and don't really plan on it, so take what I just said with a grain of salt the size of a large boulder.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't really feel an urge to make noises, mainly because flies don't.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 25, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't really feel an urge to make noises, mainly because flies don't.


Except for that buzzing noise whenever I'm trying to record a video.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 25, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I don't really feel an urge to make noises, mainly because flies don't.


They do, but it's more mechanical than vocal


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Keep in mind that I said, "That's a little bit weird, but okay"
I said that it's weird, but I also said that it's okay.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Keep in mind that I said, "That's a little bit weird, but okay"
> I said that it's weird, but I also said that it's okay.


Guys, it's alright. I don't usually in public, but I have been known to after a few drinks. Or a full moon.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Guys, it's alright. I don't usually in public, but I have been known to after a few drinks. Or a full moon.


Okay. It's just that this guy is acting like I told you to kill yourself and your family or something. He got all triggered when I said that to you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Okay. It's just that this guy is acting like I told you to kill yourself and your family or something. He got all triggered when I said that to you.


Larry, i don't think he was triggered. He was just looking out. Which was kind of flattering. I get you. And your sense of humour. It's all good brother!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Larry, i don't think he was triggered. He was just looking out. Which was kind of flattering. I get you. And your sense of humour. It's all good brother!


















Trust me, he was taking shit way too seriously and he was indeed triggered.
(He also blocked me btw)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Trust me, he was taking shit way too seriously and he was indeed triggered.
> (He also blocked me btw)


What?! Oh well. I'm not mad atcha.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What?! Oh well. I'm not mad atcha.


That's what I thought. But this little prick is acting like a fucking nazi telling me what to say and not to say and acting like I called you a degenerate.
BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT, LIKE ALWAYS!!!!!! I AM IN THE WROOOOOOOOOOOOOONG! NO MATTER WHAT! I AM IN THE WROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!!!!!


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 25, 2016)

This thread has gone so far off-topic.  Poor OP probably isn't even looking at it anymore.


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Sep 25, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> There are people in the BDSM community who engage in 'donkey play'
> I know it sounds weird but it honestly doesn't have to be sexual.
> You role play as a donkey. Get into that headspace. Normally with someone else, your handler, who also treats you as one to reinforce the headspace.
> You can dress up as one with gear, though that isn't necessary.
> ...




that sounds hawwtt >//<

Also I will try next con I got to..had my first con recently and I just..didnt know how to act... didnt know what to do...

still kinda new to this whole furry thing and I feel my furry is different then most...I am sure there are others like me just... I feel I am the minority


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 26, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> that sounds hawwtt >//<
> 
> Also I will try next con I got to..had my first con recently and I just..didnt know how to act... didnt know what to do...
> 
> still kinda new to this whole furry thing and I feel my furry is different then most...I am sure there are others like me just... I feel I am the minority


What minority? The minority that wants to get it on in costume and potentially get heat stroke? Because that is a very dangerous minority to be in.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 26, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> What minority? The minority that wants to get it on in costume and potentially get heat stroke? Because that is a very dangerous minority to be in.


I agree.
I don't think I could wear much more than a furry tail.


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> What minority? The minority that wants to get it on in costume and potentially get heat stroke? Because that is a very dangerous minority to be in.



I meant the fact that there are few donkeys #1 , #2 im also a kid fur making me more "unique" #3 also like TF and dont want a fursuit so yeah... just idk I just feel like im not like most other furries.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 27, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> I meant the fact that there are few donkeys #1 , #2 im also a kid fur making me more "unique" #3 also like TF and dont want a fursuit so yeah... just idk I just feel like im not like most other furries.


There are more kids in the fandom than you think.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm 40, and the fandom has made me feel like a kid again. And it is a good thing. But don't fret. You're not a minority so much as you are unique. I think the idea of uniqueness has lost it's meaning. We are all unique furries. Yes there are thousands of wolves, but we are all unique. And I think Eeyore from Winnie The Pooh is one of the coolest and most unique donkeys ever. So, you're cool in my book.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Guys, it's alright. I don't usually in public, but I have been known to after a few drinks. Or a full moon.


You howl all the damn time. Don't lie.


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I'm 40, and the fandom has made me feel like a kid again. And it is a good thing. But don't fret. You're not a minority so much as you are unique. I think the idea of uniqueness has lost it's meaning. We are all unique furries. Yes there are thousands of wolves, but we are all unique. And I think Eeyore from Winnie The Pooh is one of the coolest and most unique donkeys ever. So, you're cool in my book.



aww ^//^


----------



## lyar (Sep 27, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> im also a kid fur making me more "unique"


What does this mean? Define "kid fur" pls.


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

lyar said:


> What does this mean? Define "kid fur" pls.



so a furry is a furry a kid fur is a person that is usually an adult but wishes to be younger too, or sometimes likes kid play, likes age regression. There are also babyfurs and they like diapers and diaper play, sometimes diapers and infantilism ^^


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 27, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> so a furry is a furry a kid fur is a person that is usually an adult but wishes to be younger too, or sometimes likes kid play, likes age regression. There are also babyfurs and they like diapers and diaper play, sometimes diapers and infantilism ^^


Son, I wish you'd never told me that. I have so many complaints about diaperfurs, but I'm going to repress them so as to not waste time.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Sep 27, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Son, I wish you'd never told me that. I have so many complaints about diaperfurs, but I'm going to repress them so as to not waste time.


Welcome to the club m8


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Son, I wish you'd never told me that. I have so many complaints about diaperfurs, but I'm going to repress them so as to not waste time.


Not my kink, but I also won't insult those into it, either.


----------



## lyar (Sep 27, 2016)

RyokoDonkeyBoy said:


> an adult but wishes to be younger too, or sometimes likes kid play, likes age regression.


So what you're telling me is that "kid furs" are people who like many people wish to return to a simpler time in their life (childhood) and thus feel the need act out that desire through child-like behavior? If I am understanding this right, I am disturbed. Infantilism is much more disturbing though. However like I said before, to each their own (no matter how distasteful I think it is).


----------



## Wolveon (Sep 27, 2016)

This whole thread:


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Son, I wish you'd never told me that. I have so many complaints about diaperfurs, but I'm going to repress them so as to not waste time.



i didnt tell you that you didnt have to read that im not forcing you to read stuff


----------



## RyokoDonkeyBoy (Sep 27, 2016)

lyar said:


> So what you're telling me is that "kid furs" are people who like many people wish to return to a simpler time in their life (childhood) and thus feel the need act out that desire through child-like behavior? If I am understanding this right, I am disturbed. Infantilism is much more disturbing though. However like I said before, to each their own (no matter how distasteful I think it is).



yeah thats right and yeah to each their own :/


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't care one way or another what people do to cope with this messed up world we live in, as long as they aren't out hurting anyone. Some peopke fish. Some hunt. Some like looking at art in museums. Some dress in fursuits. Some wear diapers. Some collect firearms. Some like to camp. Some climb mountains. Some drive a snowboard 80 mph down snow covered mountains. And so on and so on. Like I said, I don't care, as long as it makes you happy.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I don't care one way or another what people do to cope with this messed up world we live in, as long as they aren't out hurting anyone. Some peopke fish. Some hunt. Some like looking at art in museums. Some dress in fursuits. Some wear diapers. Some collect firearms. Some like to camp. Some climb mountains. Some drive a snowboard 80 mph down snow covered mountains. And so on and so on. Like I said, I don't care, as long as it makes you happy.


How the fuck do you drive a snowboard?


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 19, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> How the fuck do you drive a snowboard?


This question amuses me.


----------

